# Things to pack? Suggestions you wish you had before leaving?



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello again folks. Well the time is getting close, I have most of my clothes packed and ready to go, cool being a phys ed teacher in Egypt means for light packing of polo shirts and casual dress shorts, then most of what I wear is sporty attire anyway so it overlaps quite nicely, and that which might not be considered "professional" PE teacher attire could certainly be defended as appropriate such as nice baseball jerseys or football jerseys respectably worn as a sport fan and not like a hip hop artist or rapper. I would never try to make this arguement though except for my hoodies as it gets cool. Anyway, are there certain things you wish you'd packed or some things that might not be obvious to someone travelling to Egypt for the first time? I ask how would you suggest bringing sunscreen, like finding it in a bulk size, or just a few bottles of SPF 50? I am going to buy an "Outdoor Research SPF 50" hat instead of baseball caps because I have a shaved head and caps would leave a solid tan line LOL! Plus those hats with the visor all the way around keep the sun off the face and neck better too. As for sandals, I like quick flip flops, any reason why they are no good? Any advice will be appreciated, and don't think something is silly cuzz for example I lived in Ukraine for 6 months and did not bring enough anti-perspirant, I like high aluminum (even though its linked to alzheimers or sth?) anti-perspriant but in Odessa all they had was stinky scents of Old Spice or Axe deodorant.... no wonder all the men on the bus had armpit rings to their beltline and stank! I HATED the scent of it and what is the use then of wearing $100 spray cologne with these stupid deodorants, and they're all turning into that, these days. I may also buy a straight razor since razor blades are fricken $30 for a 5 pack of refills!!!! CRAZY!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Ten years ago when I moved to the Red Sea coast the list was huge but now you can find most things here. Thankfully a shopping mall was built about 50km away that sold decent make-up, clothes and shoes. In Cairo you shouldn't have too many problems. 

Definitely warm clothes. Although here at the coast you will pass a tourist in a swimsuit and a local in a fleece. Marmite? Oxo cubes? Fake tan!? (After ten years I have been warned no more sun :-( )

Most of the Cairo jetset have landed here for New Year's celebrations. Playing with my camera yesterday capturing snippets of the action:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152135802103255&l=53143944773625668

Wishing you a great 2014 in Egypt!!!


----------



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! The water looks really blue! LOL! Here on a border city with Detroit, USA it is a nice tinge of brown! LOL! So sunscreen isn't going to cost me $50/ 500ml? I'm off to watch the rest after 0:20 of your video. Oh, I know what I was going to ask...what should I be ready for that you've just considered normal now so as to not get culture shock or accuse my employer of sugar coating things to me? Tanks in front of police stations? PLEASE shoot straight with me here (no pun intended LOL!). A couple of those yachts look like 2-3 million $ each? Though I could be wrong and they may be worth ONLY about $1 million LOL!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

ISIS 80spf tinted sun cream for the face LE109 for 40ml. That's about the most expensive 

The water on the Red Sea is always a beautiful turquoise blue and different shades with the different depths of the reef. It is an hour's flight to the Red Sea. In Cairo I guess the River Nile is always brown! And I guess the air will be full of pollution or sand. I'm just a tourist when I visit Cairo so I will leave the others to do the straight shooting.

Not sure how much the yachts cost. The biggest white one was built in Alexandria for a British guy. It took 7 years and he got so fed up he refuses to use it. Lucky for us because I have been on it twice!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Strong anti perspirants are available here, so don't worry. Razors etc too 
Strong flip flops would be good, to negotiate the roads, pavements, sand tracks, piles of rubble where the road was yesterday and of course the beach are essential and all I wear during the summer. I like the FitFlop type so the stones/nails/thorns don't pierce the soles.
Bring long trousers for times when shorts are not appropriate ( I assume your shorts are longish ones) and jeans etc for winter, it does get cold at night.
Clothing is relatively expensive here, nothing like Primark/Asda prices for t shirts etc. Bring enough underwear, it can get sweaty and wet during the summer so you may want to change frequently.
Suncream is available here, a little more expensive but if you want high factor be sure to buy it from somewhere with a high turnover and make sure it's been stored correctly. You can always learn to tie the Egyptian headscarf to keep the sun off, although it does look very touristy in town.
Most stuff you'll want you can get now, or there will be a substitute.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Breathing Cairo air is like smoking a pack of cigarettes every day, don't worry you'll get used to it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

boondawg said:


> Hello again folks. Well the time is getting close, I have most of my clothes packed and ready to go, cool being a phys ed teacher in Egypt means for light packing of polo shirts and casual dress shorts, then most of what I wear is sporty attire anyway so it overlaps quite nicely, and that which might not be considered "professional" PE teacher attire could certainly be defended as appropriate such as nice baseball jerseys or football jerseys respectably worn as a sport fan and not like a hip hop artist or rapper. I would never try to make this arguement though except for my hoodies as it gets cool. Anyway, are there certain things you wish you'd packed or some things that might not be obvious to someone travelling to Egypt for the first time? I ask how would you suggest bringing sunscreen, like finding it in a bulk size, or just a few bottles of SPF 50? I am going to buy an "Outdoor Research SPF 50" hat instead of baseball caps because I have a shaved head and caps would leave a solid tan line LOL! Plus those hats with the visor all the way around keep the sun off the face and neck better too. As for sandals, I like quick flip flops, any reason why they are no good? Any advice will be appreciated, and don't think something is silly cuzz for example I lived in Ukraine for 6 months and did not bring enough anti-perspirant, I like high aluminum (even though its linked to alzheimers or sth?) anti-perspriant but in Odessa all they had was stinky scents of Old Spice or Axe deodorant.... no wonder all the men on the bus had armpit rings to their beltline and stank! I HATED the scent of it and what is the use then of wearing $100 spray cologne with these stupid deodorants, and they're all turning into that, these days. I may also buy a straight razor since razor blades are fricken $30 for a 5 pack of refills!!!! CRAZY![/QUOTE
> 
> Fabric elastoplast because unless things have changed all you could get was the plastic waterproof stuff which was neither use nor ornament....lasts until first time you get it wet


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If you appreciate good whisky, brandy or whatever bring it in, imported alcohol is very expensive, if you can get it. you can bring your duty free allowance plus 3 more bottles to be bought from Egypt Duty Free withing 48 hours of arrival. Local stuff is ok but just not the same.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bring a good sense of humour, lots of patience.


----------

